# Alot of pain, questions(non IBS related)



## Arch-Angel (Aug 13, 2004)

Hey guys, I'm sorry if this is supposed to be all about IBS, but I have some questions that'd i'd like to ask about a bunch of problems i'm having, that are causing me ALOT of pain.1: I have a Urinary Tract Infection, it's in the Urethra so my doctor guesses, this is the problem. I just went on a 3 day(10 day)treatment of Zithromax, and it seemed to clear it up.. but a few days ago it came back, and i waited to see if it would clear up.It hasn't yet, so I went back to the doctors.. and he said it may have just came back.. so he put me on a three day treatment of Cipro XZ2: I woke up this morning with the worst stomach ache, with diarehaa, and i think it made me kinda shaky, nothing the doctor could do for this.. but I even brought it up. 3: My chest has been hurting, it feels like it's in the sternum. the doctor told me i probably strained the muscle there and it's inflamed.. I was terrified this might be something wrong with my lungs(i'm a certified Hypochondriac my first thought was cancer on all of the above lol) 4: I've had a massive panic attack all day.. the doctor prescribed to me Klonopin all of this is hitting me hardest today. alot of pain.. so my questions are thisThe UTI, Could my family having strep weakened the treatment of the Zitromax, because of me fighting it off? If not, why would it feel like it went completely away and just come back? could the bacteria been there even though i couldn't feel anything? the next time i go in if it hasn't cleared up he said he's gonna have to stick a swab in my *****(dreading this.) what could he find? what would it show that a urine test didn't show?As for being sick, i feel like ####, and it seemed to happy after I took the Cipro, could it be just because of the strength of it? 1000 mg a pill.. Anxiety, I'm not gonna die am I guys? this was a valid fear of mine about three hours ago..I want your opinions, specially from some of the really knowledgeable people here... any comment other then "YOU'RE GONNA DIE OMFG!" is appricated. ThanksAron


----------



## Arch-Angel (Aug 13, 2004)

no Aton....your not going to die. Take your medication like the Doctor ordered.....and relax. All the anxiety is really making your IBS act up.


----------



## Arch-Angel (Aug 13, 2004)

Sorry, my mother decided to post under my name.. LOL any comments STILL appricated. =/ gotta stop letting her on my computer..


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Im with your mother.Stop panicking- you FAMILY have strep isn't going to effect how the antibiotics effect you. Calm down, and chill- if you are only on day 3- you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

Usually antibiotics will increase diarrhea. Stay on the antibiotics. I've found Cipro to be more effective than Zithromax. It won't clear up until you've been on the antibiotics for about 5 days or so, though. Stay on them and don't stop taking them.


----------



## Arch-Angel (Aug 13, 2004)

Well third day of treatment, and not much improvement, it's not burning when I urinate.. but it is burning through out the rest of the day, i've also got this aching pain in my bladder? what's causing this guys? i couldn't go to sleep because I started to panic.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Its called having a UTI- you are ONLY JUST on say three. Take your antibiotics and calm down.


----------



## AntonioRI (Sep 30, 2002)

UGH! UTI's are the worst! As far as the doc swabbing you, don't sweat it. It's not pleasant, but it's quick -- like a pin prick (no punn intended







)Keep taking your meds and it will go away. Really, nothing to be concerned about. Let us know how you are


----------



## LoneDoc (Aug 25, 2004)

Hello Aron,O.k. Urinary tract infections are always a pain in the...well...you know. Pardon my bluntness, but are you sexually active? I can't make out from your name whether you are a guy or a girl, but here's the scoop on the swab. Although your stomach pains may be caused by the antibiotics, if they are severe and the doctor is thinking swab, he/she may be thinking gonorrhea. Gonorrhea is often associated with severe stomach pains. Sometimes it can be detected via a urine test which tests for nucleic acids, but understand that urine is not necessarily a great environment for the survival of nucleic acids, even under amplification. The swab is a much more effective in detecting it these nucleic acids. Thankfully, gonorrhea is an easily treated bacteria. The medicine you are on is actually a treatment for it. I'm not saying it is gonorrhea, I'm just telling you what the entire swabbing may be about.Can bacteria survive in your system without symptoms? Sure. You have thousands/millions of different strains of bacteria in your system...most of them harmless. Even the harmful ones can stay in your system, asymptomatic, until the body undergoes a homeostatic shift and then they attack. Hey, it happens to everybody. As for the entire strep thing, it would actually be more the case that if you had been on zithromax before, that there would be resistance to the drug, making it less effective, than if you fought off the strep yourself. It's called an antibiotic resistant infection/strain. Without initial exposure to zithromax, drug resistance isn't likely to appear in the infecting bacteria.Sternum pain isn't that uncommon, especially when you're having a D/stomach pain day. The diaphragm is closely associated with the digestive tract. It may also be caused by hyperventilation, which, given the shakiness that you're describing, may well be a possibility. If the chest continues to hurt, you may very well have pulled (or inflamed) a muscle. I suffered for a long time with what felt like a heart attack every single day until I was diagnosed with having costochondritis which is a similar inflamation. A shot of cortisone at the top of the rib cage cleared it right up...almost within a couple of hours. So, there's really nothing to worry about here at all.Important thing to remember is to just stay calm. Everything will be o.k. If not now, then in a couple of days. Be sure to drink plenty of water to keep your blood pressure stabilized, especially when on antibiotics and having a urinary tract infection. You'd be surprised at how much better just a glass of water may make you feel. Just take it easy and everything will be fine.Doc


----------



## Arch-Angel (Aug 13, 2004)

Wow, you're alot of help(non sarcastic.) i'm serious, Alright here it goes.. No i am not sexually active in one shape or the other. I'm a male, and a virgin. i know i get stomach pains alot because of IBS. and the last three or so days i've been feeling pretty blah probably because of coming down with a cold.i'm now done taking my cipro XR i guess i just wait a few more days to see if it really works, as for more detail as to where the pain is at, the pain feels like it's the top half of my well you know(they cencor the word.. lol) and then there is this pressure type of pain in my bladder. like i havn't peed all day, and it hurts. could this be because i'm unable to pee very much at a time? the problem was when I went in to the doctor both times, my urine culture came up neg for any bacteria. but i'm definately showing signs of it. I'm 18 years old. i'm also a hypochondriac, and when i read the symptoms of protate cancer, i went in to an absolute panic. so a question I have for you is, they didn't detect any bacteria through a urine culture.. and i've never had sexual intercourse. what else COULD it be? i am worried about cancer, but i've been told my risk is reaaaaaalllly low because of lack of it in my family, and i'm so young. but really, what else could be causing these problems?


----------



## Sarah Akerman (Dec 21, 2003)

its a UTI. you're NOT a doctor so dont try to mis-diagnose yourself. the PROFESSIONAL has told you its a UTI so just calm down ans wait for it to pass


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Yes, it aches because that is`what UTIs do. Your ok.


----------



## Arch-Angel (Aug 13, 2004)

I can't help it, i panic very easily. today is day five... and while it don't burn much anymore. i still can't pee for longer then a couple of seconds.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Dont worry.


----------



## LoneDoc (Aug 25, 2004)

The chances of it being bladder cancer are slim to none. Right now, you have a better chance of winning the lottery than it being bladder cancer given your age...so go out and buy yourself a lottery ticket because today might be your lucky day. ;-) You're also not at risk right now for prostate cancer (although as you get older, remember to indeed go in for a prostate exam yearly...that goes for all males). If there is no bacteria detected in the urine it could simply be bladder strain, which is basically a nerve that controls the bladder functioning might simply be acting up. Is it something to worry about? Not at all. It may feel like you have to urinate all of the time, but there's really nothing to relieve. It will work itself out within the week. My best suggestion is that you lighten up a little bit. You're 18 years old. Nothing right now indicates that you won't live to 100 years old or older. You're really placing unnecessary stress on yourself by worrying all of the time. You certainly don't want to miss out on the prime of your life by letting your fears plague your every thought and action. Go out and have fun...before you get old like the rest of us and end up working 9 to 5 wishing you had your youth back. Doc


----------



## Arch-Angel (Aug 13, 2004)

Well the doctor called back with the extended results of my urine culture(he sent it to the lab) he could NOT find any bacteria or growth. it's leaving him a bit stumped.. because i'm still burning.. abeit not as badly. but now what else could it be? they can't find any infection. what else could cause me to burn and have incontence(or what ever it's called that causes you to drip throughout the day) could a strain be causing me to burn and drip? if It don't clear up in a few days I go back to docs and we go from there.


----------



## Sarah Akerman (Dec 21, 2003)

we're not doctors, leave it to the professionals who can diagnose you properly. remember eveything said in this forum is not gospel, check it out with your doc


----------



## Arch-Angel (Aug 13, 2004)

I can't go in to the docs until monday, =( i'm just trying to find out answers.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Well to be honest i dont think you are going to find them here. You dont seem to be listening to anything anyone has said anyway!Give the antibiotics time to work- the more you worry the longer it will take. If you are still dying of cancer on monday see your doctor then


----------



## Arch-Angel (Aug 13, 2004)

LOL, thanks nikki-goes to pop a valium now-







i'm going back to my doctors on monday, and if it hasn't cleared up i'm getting a referal to a urologist.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

YOu have a UTI- sometimes they take a while to clear up. Wait and hear what your doctor says and chill out.


----------



## Arch-Angel (Aug 13, 2004)

Alright guys now i'm having a different problem. today i woke up and my symptoms havn't cleared up.. now my left testicle hurts(i've checked for bumps, found none) it all started after my shoulder and arm went numb, like a pinched nerve. all i know is it aches pretty bad. and i feel like general ####. =(


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Look, you need some kind of help that we can't provide. I don't know what to suggest.


----------



## Sarah Akerman (Dec 21, 2003)

i totally agree with Nikki, we can't help you anymore. we've tried to give advice but you jsut ignore it.


----------



## Arch-Angel (Aug 13, 2004)

I did listen to you guys, and I just got back from the doctors. he thinks my current string of problems(other then my urinary problem) is due to panic disorder diabities or hyperthyroidism. i go to a urologist on friday to fix my water works.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Well, thats a broad spectrum of diseases it could be there. Why do you need to see a urologist for hyperthyroidism? Are you lying to us?


----------



## somewhatlost (Jul 28, 2001)

> quote: i go to a urologist on friday to fix my water works.


He didn't say he was going to the urologist for hyperthyrodism, but to help his bladder problems.Kerry


----------



## Arch-Angel (Aug 13, 2004)

Yes I said to fix my water works.. i already went to a GP for the latter of all my symptoms and he did blood tests, i get the results tomarrow.. I also go in at 11:30 to the urologist to have him find out why i'm still having pain in my bladder, incontence, and pain in my testicles. i'm a literal walking mess. I am not lieing about a darn thing here, and i feel offended to be even accused of that.


----------



## theresnopoint (Sep 7, 2003)

im a diabetic, and i really dont want to increase ur panic, but the numb arm may be a sign....im not doctor, and im kinda unsure whether i should have posted this or not cuz u sound like ur gonna flip out...but before dianoses, i wasnt burning when i peed at all, i just peed like every 5 min...also if ur pee has a sweetish smell to it, or ur breath smells fruity or like nail polish remover go see an endocrinologist cuz that could be a sign of diabetes. My doctor told me that when im on anti-biotics to eat a LOT of yogurt, cuz it replaces some good bacteria in ur intestines that are killed off by the anti-biotic...p.s diabetes is a sliiiiiiim chance at ur age, especially type 1 as that tends to onset in single digits...if ur overweight, eat a lot of sugar and high fat, or dont excercise then ur doctor could be onto something with type 2....Good Luck, and dont panic...please....just inhale...exhale...repeat.


----------



## Arch-Angel (Aug 13, 2004)

LOL, thanks.







my blood tests came back negetive for Hyperthyroidism and for Diabities. thank goodness


----------



## theresnopoint (Sep 7, 2003)

lucky u, diabetes is generally sucky, and makes ibs not only a pain but life threatening, i have a theory that among other things insulin shots into and near the stomach caused my ibs...it also could have been bulimia, or just random bad luck...i dunno, but im trying to take care of myself better now, did u figure out if everything else is going to be ok? Let us know, since the whole point of this is to support each other and be nice, no matter how someone else is acting, hence the name support group...


----------

